# contenteditable in firefox?



## soyo (23. Juli 2006)

Juhuu,

Ich wollt ein kleinen WYSIWYG-Editor für mein Newsscript schreiben. Ich hab, bzw. wollte, einfach meinen alten nehmen, der in IE einwandfrei lief. Als ich mir jetzt das ganze im Firefox angesehn habe, wollte das nicht so recht laufen. Nach dem ich schnell bei google nachgeschaut hatte, musste ich leider feststellen das contenteditable nur ein "only-IE-Feature" ist. Leider konnte mir goggle auch nicht verraten, was es für Alternativen dafür gibt. Also frag ich einfach mal hier: *Was gibt es für Alternativen für contenteditable für Mozilla?*

gruß soyo


----------



## bUTschy (23. Juli 2006)

hi
Vielleicht hilft dir dieser Link etwas weiter.
http://www.geniisoft.com/showcase.nsf/WebEditors


----------

